# Shield 9mm



## CajunBass

Picked up one of these the other day. Normally I'm not a fan of plastic semi-autos, but I had just sold my Charter Arms Undercover and needed a dedicated carry gun. This will do the job nicely I think.

S&W 9mm "Shield."



















I took it to the range the next day and fired 100 rounds of my reloads through it. Both magazines functioned flawlessly. I was able to keep most of the shots in the "A" ring in a standard cardboard IPSC/IDPA target from 7-15 yards. Good shooting little gun. I looked in my drawer O' holsters and found an OWB made for a Glock 19 that works well enough for now.


----------



## chessail77

Congrats....I have heard a lot of really good things about these, S&W seems to have hit a home run .....JJ


----------



## pistolero_loco

*I jumped in as well*

Normally I don't like to buy new pistols, but since this was built on an existing platform I did so. Only had time for 25 rounds so far, and it was flawless. With the longer mag it fits my hand almost perfectly. Really like the thumb safety, a natural down sweeping motion and it clicks off. Nice LCI peep hole as well. Nice trigger compared to some of the longer double actions like Kahr and LC9. Thinner and lighter than a Glock 26. I'm liking this one alot so far.


----------



## pistolero_loco

*Range Report*










Two mags through my new shield at 7-8 yards. Yes you can pocket carry this pistol and yes you can leave off the thumb safety if you don't want to use it, it is very inconspicuous.


----------



## mcLovin029

I'm debating wether I need one of these or not. I have a 40c, and a ruger LCP. Think the shield may branch the gap between these two. The fact that its built on the same platform as my beloved 40c makes me want it. I think im going to bite the bullet, take a few OT shifts, and just buy one...


----------



## Shipwreck

I went to buy a Kahr P9 this past Sat, but rented one first. I already have a PM9 Kahr. Not really much difference in recoil betwene the P9 and PM9. I decided to NOT buy the P9 afterall.

I was told that they had a M&P Shield, so I rented that next. Fell in love. I managed to acquire one on Monday evening. I will go shoot it this weekend, and will probably sell the PM9 next week.


----------



## mcLovin029

Got a chance to put some rounds down range this morning with the shield. Its an excellent gun, but not what i expected...thought it was going to be much smaller. It really isn't much smaller than my compact...Just slimmer. Anyway, I dont think its going to replace anything i have now, but it will end up in my collection at some point.


----------



## Shipwreck

I put my Kahr pm9 up for sale after shooting my Shield yesterday afternoon. I like the gun a lot


----------



## DogRanger

I'm going to check one out this week...only seen positve feed back.


----------



## warbird1

The 40 cal Shield will be my next handgun purchase.


----------



## paine

Thanks for the info! I was thinking Wather PPS for sure but now I am going to have to look into Shield for sure!


----------



## Shipwreck

paine said:


> Thanks for the info! I was thinking Wather PPS for sure but now I am going to have to look into Shield for sure!


I got the chance to shoot a Shield on the rental range and was hooked. Would have tried a PPS if they would have had one (they didn't). But, the PPS just feels weird in my hand every time I pick one up. The grip on the Shield is better IMHO.


----------



## onalandline

I am a Glock fan, and have not really thought seriously about getting a S&W, but the more research I do on the Shield, I think it is inevitable for me to have one.


----------



## indigo

I'll have to wait 'til S&W releases the CA compliant version. They should be coming out with it later this year.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm on the hunt for Shield #2. I really like this gun, and also how the backstrap isn't shorter than the front strap. Many subcompacts make the front strap longer than the backstrap - or they use a pinky extension on the magazine that makes the front strap longer.

I HATE it when a gun has a short backstrap, and it ends too high up on my hand. (that's why I also never liked bobtailed 1911s).

I have small hands, so the Shield (with the shorter magazine) actually ends right in the perfect place when I grip it.


----------



## indigo

Wow! You must really like this gun to be looking for another one so quickly. I think the 8 round mag would be ideal and is a good selling point. I agree with you on not liking a short backstrap on semi autos.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, But finding the second is proving to be harder than the first


----------



## indigo

I'm sure you'll be able to locate one soon. What will you use the second one for?


----------



## bzuber56

S&W has a winner here and love mine (9mm). All others can take a back seat for a while. Just need more mags but cannot find them??


----------



## Shipwreck

I like having a spare (I have nine Beretta 92s and two PS90s already). I may carry both instead of a spare mag in the other pocket. I also am waiting for an OWB leather holster for the Shield. So, maybe one OWB and one in the pocket.


----------



## indigo

That's quite a lot of Beretta 92s. I don't have one yet. Having two M&P Shield pistols is a good idea. I may get too as well, one at home and one for traveling.


----------



## Russ

In the last year I purchased a Kahr CM9 shot 650 rounds and after trip number 3 back to mother ship I convinced Kahr to refund my money. 

Next up was a Beretta Nano. A very well made firearm. It had one problem, it was not reliable with 115 grain ammo and I shot 1,334 round trying to get her to work. Darn it I really loved the gun.

I convinced Cabela's to trade for a Shield. Wow number 3 is the charm. The Shield is the ccw gun of the year. Read the S&W forum. There are 100's of posts from Shield owners and no one is complaining. The gun is 100% reliable. 

I laugh when I read the Kahr and Beretta gun forum. I am so thankful I was able to unload the Kahr and Nano for a gun that goes bang every time.


Thank you S&W you have a winner in the Shield.

Russ


----------



## indigo

Congratulations on getting the M&P Shield. I wonder how long I've got to wait for it to be approved in CA.


----------



## Soldiernurse

warbird1 said:


> The 40 cal Shield will be my next handgun purchase.


+1 ... all the online gun sites are out of stock


----------



## TheReaper

Count me in. I shot a 9mm and love it. I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## 8theburger

*Shipwreck. Which OWb holster did u get for the Shield?*

.

I bought a molded IWB from Holsters by Eric (very high quality) for my Kahr CM9, but I have a Shield on order and want to switch to OWB for comfort.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Shipwreck

8theburger said:


> .
> 
> I bought a molded IWB from Holsters by Eric (very high quality) for my Kahr CM9, but I have a Shield on order and want to switch to OWB for comfort.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


Desantis belt holster.










But I mainly use a pocket holster:


----------



## Younguy

This thread and a couple others, plus the link to hickok45 on the shield convinced me. Now I am on 2 waiting lists for a 9mm shield. #18 ($409) and #51 ($399). Don't care which one comes in first. Held the LC9 for size to my hand and it feels good. I am expecting the Shield to feel, like goldie locks says, "Just right". 

I'll be looking for an IWB holster for this as well. Thought I'd be better off with OWB but Shield is slim enough it might feel better conceled IWB.

Thanks everybody.

Thanks for this link too !!

Mean Streets Tactical Training: The Ten Commandments of Concealed Carry- Massad Ayoob


----------



## trevorlay

Younguy said:


> This thread and a couple others, plus the link to hickok45 on the shield convinced me. Now I am on 2 waiting lists for a 9mm shield. #18 ($409) and #51 ($399). Don't care which one comes in first. Held the LC9 for size to my hand and it feels good. I am expecting the Shield to feel, like goldie locks says, "Just right".
> 
> I'll be looking for an IWB holster for this as well. Thought I'd be better off with OWB but Shield is slim enough it might feel better conceled IWB.
> 
> Thanks everybody.
> 
> Thanks for this link too !!
> 
> Mean Streets Tactical Training: The Ten Commandments of Concealed Carry- Massad Ayoob


if I'm not mistaken that's a real good price, where are you buying from? is it an online dealer?


----------



## RugerP95

I would buy a shield if they came in a lefty....


----------



## indigo

Looks like the Shield 9mm is now CA compliant.


----------



## Younguy

I'm #18 at the Firing line indoor range and # 51 at the greenmountain gun shop across town. Bleep the names if I'm not supposed to mention them. Hoping for $399 first. One more possibility down in Parker where I think I'm #1 but they are a really small shop and dind't give me a price. Hoping to sell my .32 Bernadelli model 60 to help finance. It's really fun to shoot but the .32 ammo is higher than 9mm. I'll miss it.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I'm wanting to pick one up for my wife as her first CCW. I got to handle and dry fire one when they first came out. Fit, finish and balance were superb for a $400 handgun. It aimed very naturally and had terrific sights. And the trigger was awesome -no creep, very crisp and a very useable reset. All-in-all, a wonderful gun.

I might have to pick up one as well. Now, if they only made a .45 ACP version, I'd be set.


----------



## Shipwreck

ust got back from the range. Now, between yesterday and today - 450 rounds thru the new shield. Between both of them, I have 1700 rounds thru them in 2.5 months


----------



## indigo

Thoughts on the CA compliant version, specifically the loaded chamber indicator. I don't like it.


----------



## bzuber56

Check Theis Holsters out for a good IWB. Have two so far. One for my .40 Pro and one for my Shield 9mm. Good price and good service.


----------



## DNAMichaels

Caution before purchasing Shield .40 saw on U tube a guy shooting one and the magazine kept falling out and he maintains his thumb was no where near the mag release. maybe that is why they are so hard to come by, perhaps they are making repairs and correcting issue on future production.. Time will tell!


----------



## Shipwreck

DNAMichaels said:


> Caution before purchasing Shield .40 saw on U tube a guy shooting one and the magazine kept falling out and he maintains his thumb was no where near the mag release. maybe that is why they are so hard to come by, perhaps they are making repairs and correcting issue on future production.. Time will tell!


This is a well known issue for the 40 cal shields. They are fixing it.

I wills ay that it is very strange for your very FIRST post on this forum to be about a problem, though. Not asking for advice, or saying hello, or telling us what guns you have - but just complaining about a gun. Always makes such a claim suspect, IMHO. Sorry, but true...


----------



## dondavis3

I'm on a couple of waiting lists for a shield.

I decided to buy a S&W M&P 9c a few months ago and I'm glad I did.

I love the 9c :mrgreen:

Just one problem with that ..

My wife shot it & loves it too . :anim_lol:

So I'm going to buy a Shield & I'll carry one of them & her the other.

:smt1099


----------



## Falsesuspect

since I'm looking at buying one can any one comment on how the gun feels with the 8 round mag with the extension sleeve?


----------



## Shipwreck

It feels fine. I have almost 2k rounds fired thru my par of shields (total). It wasn't until the 1k mark that I slowly developed a preference for teh smaller mag. I just like the way it feels better in the hand. But, the longer mag has caused me no issues. I leave one shield with the 7 rounder, and the other one with the 8 rounder inside of it


----------



## Falsesuspect

thank you very much for the info :smt1099


----------



## hideit

how is the recoil?
i had an lcp and it hurt the hand a lot. i sold it.
still want a pocket pistol and G&A recent magazine issue said it had the smoothest trigger of all the 
single stack pocket 9's.


----------



## dondavis3

I bought the "Shield" 

Great gun. 

IMHO

:smt1099


----------

